# NCSQ Mini Meet - February 7 or 8



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

Jason B had mentioned setting up a NC mini meet after a few of us local guys expressed some interest. 

After a short convo with him, he passed the torch to Russ and I on this one. 

This is more of a feeler to see who would be interested. Yes it will be chilly, but I figure we can get a few hours of demoing in. 

Everyone is welcome to come, in state or out of state. Working system or not!

I was thinking of doing it at Walkertown Community Park: Walkertown Community Park

They have two large parking lots and facilities. Worst case, it is 2 minutes from my house. I dont think we would need to reserve a shelter but can if there is enough interest.

Im thinking doing demos from 1pm-5pm "ish" and from there we can get some food. Id recommend Smitty's Grill in Kernersville, excellent seafood, as well other things.

Just give a heads up if you have some interest, and if Saturday or Sunday works better for you


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Casey for catching that punt and running with it. Excellent plan - I will be there. I prefer Saturday the 7th, but I'm open to the 8th as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

I should be able to make it. Either day works for me.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I can only do Sundays. do not plan around me tho


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

I could do Saturday or Sunday, whichever is best for the majority. Either one of course I'll be there.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the input everyone. We can make a decision on the date once we get a little more feedback.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Saturday would probably be better for me. I can bring an HST-11 in an enclosure to the meet and a few BM mkIV's. No HS 24 this time though - they're too damned big, haha.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I could also bring a Mag v3 re-release woofer to the meet.


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

Might be able to swing in...


----------



## crea_78 (Jan 6, 2014)

I can only do Saturday but not sure if my wife will let me go...


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

crea_78 said:


> I can only do Saturday but not sure if my wife will let me go...




:laugh: :worried:


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow! where did you find that?


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Googlefu


----------



## crea_78 (Jan 6, 2014)

Notloudenuf said:


> :laugh: :worried:


Everyone here knows how women can be. If they don't want you to do something, you better not cross the line... LOL. Somehow, I will attempt to make this meet


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

crea_78 said:


> Everyone here knows how women can be. If they don't want you to do something, you better not cross the line... LOL. Somehow, I will attempt to make this meet


Tell that to these gals


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

hahaha


----------



## rsutton1223 (May 29, 2011)

5 hours. Hmmm....

I'm going through audio meetup withdrawals and just pissing myself off trying to be a tuner.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

I think Im going to schedule it for Sunday the 8th. Everyone seems pretty flexible on their schedule and Ive checked with a few other friends and this seems to work the best. I guess lets start the list

1) Casey 2008 civic Si (hopefully with amps! )


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

1) Casey 2008 civic Si (hopefully with amps! )
2) Nick sirboom 2014 silverado


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

1) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic Si (hopefully with amps! )
2) Nick (sirboom) - 2014 silverado
3) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

1) Casey - 2008 civic Si (hopefully with amps! )
2) Nick (sirboom) - 2014 silverado
3) Jason - BRZ
4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Accord


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Ok - I didn't get the list formatted correctly  Thanks Russ!



DBlevel said:


> 1) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic Si (hopefully with amps! )
> 2) Nick (sirboom) - 2014 silverado
> 3) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
> 4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Accord


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

1) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic Si (hopefully with amps! )
2) Nick (sirboom) - 2014 silverado
3) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Accord
5) Mic (mic10is)-- BMW 318Ti


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

1) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic Si (hopefully with amps! )
2) Nick (sirboom) - 2014 silverado
3) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Accord
5) Mic (mic10is)-- BMW 318Ti
6) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150


----------



## crea_78 (Jan 6, 2014)

Since I cannot make it on Sunday, will see all of you during the Spring meet.


----------



## bose301s (Dec 8, 2008)

I am going to be in Michigan's Upper Peninsula that weekend or I'd be there.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

1) Casey (casey) - 2008 civic Si (hopefully with amps! )
2) Nick (sirboom) - 2014 silverado
3) Jason (bertholomey) - 2013 BRZ
4) Russell (dblevel) - 2004 Accord
5) Mic (mic10is)-- BMW 318Ti
6) James (jpf150) - 2001 F150
7) Juan (black rain) - 2004 Sorento


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

Since we have decided a date - here is the updated info 

Im thinking doing demos from 1pm-5pm "ish" and from there we can get some food. I

I have decided to have the meet at Walkertown Elementary School (have permission to use their lot). This is a 1/2 mile drive from my home if facilities are needed.

address: 2971 Main Street, Walkertown, NC 27051

Everyone is welcome to come but this wont be a huge one like Jasons mainly because of weather. After the meet(it can go later than 5pm if everyone is still willing to brave the cold) I think dinner at Smittys Grille https://www.facebook.com/smittysgrille is a possibility for anyone interested in getting something to eat afterwards.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That sounds good Casey. That looks like a cool place to eat as well. 

I'm going to start a thread for the Spring meet - I'm going to do it on the 25th of April. 

2015 NCSQ Spring Meet


----------



## crea_78 (Jan 6, 2014)

I will do my best to make this meet. Just have to tell my manager I need this Sunday off which should be OK. Only thing is, can only stay a couple hours.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

sounds good Jason(s)

Update - got snubbed on using the school parking lot. We will have to keep it at Walkertown Community Park 

2701 Darrow Rd
Walkertown, NC 27051

this is still 1/2 mi from my home in case facilities are needed.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

This still gonna happen?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I plan on showing up.....even if I'm the only one  

Casey - did you say the start time is still going to be between 12 - 1?


----------



## sirbOOm (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm out.


----------



## crea_78 (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm in. Got the day off from work and will be there around 1pm. Also, can't wait to hear everyone's ride.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

this is still on for sure. 12-1 start time is fine unless earlier is better? Weather looks like possible rain but 55* so we wont be frozen!

Glad to hear youre coming Jason(cre78), and Nick, im sure we will catch you at the big event!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

12-1 start time works for me!


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

That works for me as well. I'm pretty sure I'll be able to make it. Just depends on the work week and school work.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

Just checked the weather  63 and sunny!! Hope it holds out that would be awesome


----------



## crea_78 (Jan 6, 2014)

casey said:


> Just checked the weather  63 and sunny!! Hope it holds out that would be awesome


Sounds like great weather!! Looks like my friend might be joining me at this meet. He has yet to hear my car and I'm sure he will be excited to hear everyone else's.


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

Below is the address to meet at. If you need to reach me for anything and don't have my number it is three 36- 2nine3- three982 and feel free to call or text me. I am shooting to be out there around 12 noon. In the rare case everyone decides to go to the park tomorrow I have back up arrangements.



2701 Darrow road, Walkertown nc 27051


----------



## jpf150 (May 22, 2013)

Looks like I am out of this one. Gonna be stuck working on a lab for most of the day tomorrow, and if I find time, help my friend install a security system in his truck. Wish I could make this, but I hope you all have a good time! I'll see most of you at Jason's in April.


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks like might be out as well. Between late hours this week at work, now i have to play catch up all weekend for school.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I plan on rolling in between 1 and 2. I hope there are some people actually attending


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> I plan on rolling in between 1 and 2. I hope there are some people actually attending


Not sure I count in your book  but I'll certainly be there. I want another listen in the BMW if you are bringing it!


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

I'll be there.........


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

Sounds like there should be at least 6 of us


----------



## crea_78 (Jan 6, 2014)

I'll be there by 1 with my friend


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Im out. The nasty flu thats been going around finally caught up w me. Have fun guys


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

We did have a great time! It was fantastic weather and a good spot to have the meet. Great group of folks and great cars! I had an awesome time hanging out, listening to music on great systems, and eating a wonderful dinner. Thanks Casey / Russ for setting this up, and thanks to the folks who were able to make it. A few pics





































Jason's drivers



























And amps




























A group of softballers going through some practice.......we eventually decided we were in the line of fire of foul balls, so we moved 














































Casey's drivers









Again - another great meet! Looking forward to seeing everyone again in April! For anyone that I told the 29th of April....I must have been temporarily stupid. Here is the link for the Spring Meet. 

NCSQ Spring Meet 2015


----------



## crea_78 (Jan 6, 2014)

Great pictures Jason and even though there were a few of us, everyone seemed to enjoy themselves. Your system and Casey's sounded great as usual. Glad mine didn't act up while most of you listened to it, but gotta found that "demon" lurking somewhere in mine... aargh!!


----------



## casey (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the pics, Jason!

I had a great time and the weather was perfect. Got a _little_ sun ha. Glad we were able to have this and get a few local guys together.

Jason Cre78 - love the setup, it will really shine once you get the final tune in it

Jason B - Ive heard your car three times now, and I can say I am in love with the current tune. I can see what all the talk has been about, and I hope mine is on that level with some work


----------



## Black Rain (Feb 27, 2011)

Its too bad that I was swamped with school. I would have loved to make it. Looks like it was still a good turn out. But it looks like I gots to get my A-game on and finish my rebuild for the April GTG.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Hate I had to sit this one out.....hope you guys had fun! Thanks for the pics Jay!


----------



## fullergoku (Jun 21, 2009)

Hate that I missed this one looks like you guys had fun and I missed some cars I need to listen to!! But Like Mic I finally caught that nasty bug thats been going around here and been out of it for a couple of days.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

bertholomey said:


> For anyone that I told the 29th of April....I must have been temporarily stupid. Here is the link for the Spring Meet.
> 
> NCSQ Spring Meet 2015


Scared me for a second! lol

Jay


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Who has the black IS300?


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> Who has the black IS300?


That is our buddy Shawn - not on DIYMA AFAIK. Send me a PM if you have a question for him


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I have a black IS300


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> I have a black IS300



Well, I thought it was yours when I pulled in, but then I thought, 'Jason doesn't come to our meets - what's he doing here!?' ??


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I know I know...still trying to get something together. Gotta visit Marky Mark sometime to get some help welding and amp rack.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> I know I know...still trying to get something together. Gotta visit Marky Mark sometime to get some help welding and amp rack.


This would be a great target  

SPRING MEET!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Working on it...or working towards it.


----------

